# The Best Portable Amp For Bass Is... (The Extreme Basshead Club)



## thejammonster

This thread will serve as a list of recommendations for the best portable bass-oriented amps available. This follows in the footsteps of the following threads created by @hawaiibadboy in the pursuit of bass:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/761433/the-best-iems-for-bass-are-the-iem-bass-club/

http://www.head-fi.org/t/716711/the-hardest-hitting-headphones-are-the-extreme-bass-club/

Please post your recommendations so that I can compile an initial list and eventually a ranked list for those on the bass hunt 


P.S. - The desktop amp thread can be found here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/793088/the-best-desktop-amp-for-bass-is-the-extreme-basshead-club


----------



## Raketen

Have not used many amps, but I'll throw out JDS Labs C5D, has low + high gain, medium & high bass boost, 14db on their own graph. Though on the headphones thread, a few people said it is a little underpowered for extreme stuff.


----------



## thejammonster

raketen said:


> Have not used many amps, but I'll throw out JDS Labs C5D, has low + high gain, medium & high bass boost, 14db on their own graph. Though on the headphones thread, a few people said it is a little underpowered for extreme stuff.




I own a C5D from JDS Labs and I will concur that it does the bass boost very well. It isn't super powerful but it is very nice nonetheless.


----------



## Luckbad

I guess we'll need a desktop version of this thread at some point too.

Anyway...

Fiio E12 was the original rec.

Then Cayin C5.

Then things get muddy.

Best for most IEMs is Headstage Arrow 5TX Enhanced Bass Boost.

Best for full size or powerhouse IEMs depends.

Just need a powerful amp with epic bass boost? Vorzuge VorzAMP Duo.

Need a DAC too? iFi iDSD Micro. Less bass boost but good DAC, good amp, good power. Need something smaller? Don't get iDSD Nano. Sucks.


----------



## Koolpep

Recommendations, even if I repeat what others said:

JDSLabs C5D
Cayin C5
Fiio E12 and E12a
ifi iDSD micro and nano
ifi iCan micro and nano
RSA The Predator
Alo RX Mk3

Not in ranked order.

Cheers,
K


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

FiiO e12
 FiiO e18
 Cayin C5
 iFi iDSD nano
 iFi iDSD micro
 CHORD Mojo
  
 I own(ed) them and like them all.


----------



## myemaildw

whats the cheapest good sounding bass amp?


----------



## thejammonster

For those who mentioned it in both threads, I made a thread for the desktop counterparts:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/793088/the-best-desktop-amp-for-bass-is-the-extreme-basshead-club


----------



## Sound Eq

i will have the E5 on sunday and see how it compares to the likes like headstage arrow 5tx and alo mk3 B and fiio e18
  
 to me personally ifi micro dsd is not a basshead amp/dac thats for sure, that's why I sold it, but i liked it but then i got the mojo which also is not a basshead dac/amp but it responds so well to eq and bass boosting in eq
  
 i was always curious about vorzuge AMP duo


----------



## svmusa

Looking for some suggestions for a portable Basshead amp for my TH900 from the list here that is not bright in the highs.
  
 I don't EQ, but my few years old Fiio E07K with Bass +10 and Treble +8 settings does have a great synergy with JVC  DX1000 to an extent it beats some of my expensive desktop amps on the bass impact, This setup does satisfy my bass cravings and I think this is more to do with JVC phones synergy with E07k.  Though when it comes to TH900, I have to bring the treble back to 0 setting but the amp has no juice to drive the phones to the JVC level fun bass.


----------



## Phenic

Anyone with an Oppo HA-2 can comment if it's a basshead amp?
  
 (It does have a bass boost)


----------



## brent75

With high gain and bass boost on it's a pretty decent bump within tasteful reason (eg no distortion or greatly artificial feeling) - but not sure how it stacks up in comparison to others.


----------



## Sound Eq

here is a list of the ones I liked and disliked
  
  
 Liked : 
  
 1- creative sound blaster E5--- so enjoyable to listen to and the bass and eq in it is simply amazing 
 2- headstage arrow 5tx enhanced bass-- dam good amp
 3- mojo-- needs eq otherwise it would be kinda bassless as the chord hugo ( but has more bass than chord hugo )
 4- fiio e11- just ok for its price
  
  
  
 disliked: whether it has no bass or simply I did not like its sound
  
 1- chord hugo--- it has everything but lacks in bass
 2- ifi micro dsd-- lacks bass and is shouty at high volumes, also not portable at all
 3- fiio e18 bass is so bloated and so much hiss 
 4- digizoid fs well I just did not like and not powerful
 5- ifi ican nano, simply did not like it


----------



## zolom

Have a look at the Headstage Arrow 5TX with extra bass.


----------



## warrior1975

Just received my E5 in the mail. Also have a Headstage Arrow coming. 5TX. Can't wait. 

E5 feels very plasticky (stupid word). I don't like the feel of it, very light, and doesn't feel sturdy. Hopefully it sounds great though. We shall see, that sucker is charging up.


----------



## zolom

If you are a bass head, than you will really appriciate the 5TX.


----------



## Phenic

Just received the HA-2.
  
 So far (with the bass boost on), it's not getting along well if the ASG2.5.


----------



## warrior1975

zolom said:


> If you are a bass head, than you will really appriciate the 5TX.




Not sure if I am a basshead, I just like bass a little.  



phenic said:


> Just received the HA-2.
> 
> So far (with the bass boost on), it's not getting along well if the ASG2.5.




What's happening?


----------



## Phenic

With the bass boost enabled, the mid-bass really bloats into the mids.
  
 But without the bass boost, it's pretty good with the 2.5. I just don't have any other amp except the pico to compare to.


----------



## warrior1975

Understood. Hate when that happens. Their bass boost obviously is targeting mid bass unfortunately.


----------



## Phenic

Small update, the HA-2 with the XBA-A3 and XB90EX works quite well even with the bass boost on.
  
 Not sure what's going on with the 2.5.


----------



## Alexein Aner

http://www.head-fi.org/t/819831/the-fiio-a5-thread-an-upgrade-of-e12a-muses02-lme49600-800mw-19vp-p-12-hours


----------



## Mtlhd

@thejammonster  -  bro thank you for creating this thread, well done & overdue!  @Hawaiibadboy - thank you for creating the Basshead iems and cans threads too
  
 I have only had the e12 & I am still in the 'honeymoon' phase of lovin the heck out of it.  Well that + no budget......
  
 thanks


----------



## warrior1975

You should be happy with it. I believe that there are upgrades, but they are marginal. Invest in better iems/phones, better off. I'm sure people will disagree...BUT I'M RIGHT!!


----------



## Jerryberry

luckbad said:


> I guess we'll need a desktop version of this thread at some point too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


HI there i just discovered VorzAMP Duo from Vorzüge !!?!! i read your review but there are few and far between. And i know im pretty late to the scene here but how come this amp if its os good hasnt seen the light of day amongst many more users ? And apparently they have a crazy 15db bass boost that is a bassheads dream ! .. The price though is quite steep but they are having Black Friday offer for 442 usd.

My questions to you or anyone out there is it really worth it? I have the JDS Labs C5 and am considering an upgrade. Not sure if the Cayin C5 considerd an upgrade ? But is the VorzAMP Duo wroth 442 USD ?

How do you feel about this amp now compared to all the other newer ones on the market now ? Does it still hold weight now ? In terms of bass boost and soundstage ?


----------



## Jerryberry

deleted


----------



## Jerryberry

deleted


----------



## Jerryberry

deleted


----------



## Chris1975

> but it responds so well to eq and bass boosting in eq


 
  
 Could you tell me how the Chord Mojo can be manipulated with Eq-ing and bass boosting? Do you simply make changes EQ changes on your phone/PC - or does the Mojo bypass that? Sorry if this is a dumb question. I'm still trying to get my head around the way DACs work.


----------



## DaNkO7

Between the Fiio E17k (with 10db variable bass boost) and Cayin C5 (with 5db) which one would you say it gives more boost?


----------



## gr33nhorn

I'm sure the M audio Bass Travel deserves a mention in this thread.


----------

